# predator and alien costumes



## djgs (Mar 2, 2010)

hey scarers

this is a link to my pics on flickr of my costume 

alien 

alien pic outside club on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PICT0611 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PICT0606 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


predator

hands 4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

YouTube - Predator Costume (new armour test fitting)

YouTube - my new armour for my predator


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job !!!


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you make these? that's pretty cool i like the sculpting.
I've seen the real deal and it's a thing of beauty.
My daughter lost her mind.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! that's one hell of a GOOD JOB!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_*Whoaaaaaaaaaa*_.......... That's cool!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome is all I can say!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I love it! It looks so realistic!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

these are awesome! I was curious on the production of these. For example on the hands, if you used a base costume hand and sculpted what you wanted on there, then made a mold of it and cast in a costume rubber/latex then painted (airbrushed?) . Details would be awesome, and for us nosy types who might want to try our hand at making our own costumes, costs involved, where you got supplies, ect.


----------

